# Mutuo tasso fisso e variabile



## pazzomania (16 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi, una domanda, che per alcuni potrà sicuramente sembrare stupida:

In caso di mutuo a tasso fisso, la rata è davvero fissa?

Per capirci, in caso di inflazione alta, resta comunque fissa?

Perchè mi chiedevo, mediamente l' inflazione sale, anche se in questo periodo storico non molto, ma non sarebbe cosi strano se tra una quindicina d'anni fosse salita del 15/20 % rispetto ad oggi.

In quel caso, la rata resterebbe comunque quella stipulata oggi?

Se resta fissa, beato chi faceva mutui negli anni 70/80/90


----------



## sacchino (16 Ottobre 2019)

Col tasso fisso l'interesse è più alto, entro 10/15 anni hanno recuperato tutti gli interessi e molto di più, molto meglio il variabile, d'altronde se la banca ti concede un fisso per 30 anni vuoi che ci smeni?
Negli anni 60 i miei genitori fecero un mutuo fisso da 20000 lire al mese con stipendi da 60/70000, negli anni 80 quando terminarono di pagare la rata era sempre di 20000 ma lo stipendio era di seicentomila.


----------



## Black (16 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, una domanda, che per alcuni potrà sicuramente sembrare stupida:
> 
> In caso di mutuo a tasso fisso, la rata è davvero fissa?
> 
> ...



si. La rata resta fissa. In realtà è "beato" chi fa il mutuo ora. Con i tassi di adesso ti fai prestare soldi a 25 anni con tassi dell 1,3 %.... tassi impensabili fino a qualche anno fa! se pensi che un qualsiasi prestito ti chiedono comunque il 5%


----------



## kekkopot (16 Ottobre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Col tasso fisso l'interesse è più alto, entro 10/15 anni hanno recuperato tutti gli interessi e molto di più, molto meglio il variabile, d'altronde se la banca ti concede un fisso per 30 anni vuoi che ci smeni?
> Negli anni 60 i miei genitori fecero un mutuo fisso da 20000 lire al mese con stipendi da 60/70000, negli anni 80 quando terminarono di pagare la rata era sempre di 20000 ma lo stipendio era di seicentomila.


Premetto di essere ignorante in materia. Ma il tuo messaggio mi sembra un pò contraddittorio...


----------



## sacchino (16 Ottobre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Premetto di essere ignorante in materia. Ma il tuo messaggio mi sembra un pò contraddittorio...



Perchè? Ti dimostra che il tasso fisso mantiene la rata costante e va bene quando i tassi sono alti, devi tenere conto che negli anni 70/80 la svalutazione era del 10/15% annnuo, ora che i tassi sono bassi è meglio il variabile.

Esempio con Unicredit 100000 euro per 30 anni

Fisso rata da 384 euro = 138000
Variabile rata da 320 euro = 115.000


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (17 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, una domanda, che per alcuni potrà sicuramente sembrare stupida:
> 
> In caso di mutuo a tasso fisso, la rata è davvero fissa?
> 
> ...


La rata e’ fissa.
Negli anni ‘80 ecc. i tassi erano ben superiori al 10%. I tassi di interesse incorporano il tasso di inflazione atteso (tasso reale = tasso nominale - inflazione attesa). 
Si, potrebbe essere conveniente tenere il cash e accendere un mutuo. Dipende cosa ci fai con il cash. Sul mutuo devi pagare comunque un tasso, diciamo dell’1,5%. Il denaro investito in un impiego completamente privo di rischio, un deposito bancari, paga di fatto un tasso negativo. Per avere un rendimento superiore all’1,5% devi accettare un certo rischio.
In generale, la differenza tra tasso variabile e fisso incorpora la previsione che il mercato fa sul futuro. In altre parole, se i mercati finanziari non sbagliano i due tipi di mutuo hanno la stessa convenienza. Ogni consiglio di scegliere uno o l’altro non ha nessun fondamento, se non la pretesa di fare una previsione migliore di quella del mercato (può essere che lo sia, ma chissà: la previsione del mercato presumibilmente e’ sbagliata, ma in quale direzione?)


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (17 Ottobre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Perchè? Ti dimostra che il tasso fisso mantiene la rata costante e va bene quando i tassi sono alti, devi tenere conto che negli anni 70/80 la svalutazione era del 10/15% annnuo, ora che i tassi sono bassi è meglio il variabile.
> 
> Esempio con Unicredit 100000 euro per 30 anni
> 
> ...



Il tuo calcolo dimostra soltanto che un mutuo a tasso fisso con rata di 320 è preferibile a uno a tasso fisso con rata di 384.
Proprio perché è variabile la rata da 320 non resterà costante nell'arco di 30 anni. La percezione del mercato (e della banca) oggi è che alla fine, seguendo il tuo calcolo semplificato, con il variabile pagherai ugualmente 138.000 euro.
Ripeto: non si può dire cosa sia più conveniente MAI, né con tassi alti né con tassi bassi


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (17 Ottobre 2019)

E allora come scelgo? Sulla base delle mie personali previsioni sul futuro e buona fortuna!
Io ho scelto il tasso fisso, perché sulla base dell'esperienza del passato immagino che in trenta anni i tassi saliranno di parecchio.
Altri pensano che i tassi resteranno bassi ai livelli attuali per decenni.
Il mercato è la sintesi di queste opinioni: i tassi cresceranno un po' ma non tanto


----------



## pazzomania (17 Ottobre 2019)

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.

La mia idea, ditemi se sbaglio, era di fare un mutuo piu' lungo possibile, a tasso fisso.

Sperando nell' idea che grazie all' inflazione mi ritroverei a pagare rate più o meno leggere rispetto alle entrate, tra una quindicina d' anni.

Strategia sbagliata?


----------



## sunburn (17 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
> 
> La mia idea, ditemi se sbaglio, era di fare un mutuo piu' lungo possibile, a tasso fisso.
> 
> ...


E' quello che abbiam fatto la mia fidanzata e io, quindi spero sia la strategia giusta... 
Comunque, un mio amico "studiato" che lavora nel settore mi disse che, generalmente, il mutuo a tasso variabile può essere conveniente se è un mutuo non troppo lungo e/o se hai in mente di estinguerlo prima della scadenza. Per esempio: se uno sa che fra 5 anni avrà un'entrata importante(es: uno che va in pensione e prende la liquidazione), non ha senso fare un mutuo di 20 anni a tasso fisso perché al momento della chiusura anticipata pagherebbe una barcata di soldi inutilmente.
Dal mio punto di vista, è anche una questione psicologica: so di avere una rata fissa di X e quella resta fino alla fine, senza dover perdere la testa con fluttuazioni varie che neanche sono in grado di seguire e capire.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (17 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
> 
> La mia idea, ditemi se sbaglio, era di fare un mutuo piu' lungo possibile, a tasso fisso.
> 
> ...



Per me non è sbagliata. Tu pensi che sia probabile che l'inflazione riprenda nei prossimi 30 anni e con il mutuo a tasso fisso acquisti implicitamente un'assicurazione contro questo rischio. Anche se alla fine dovessi pagare un prezzo più alto rispetto al mutuo variabile, avresti fatto comunque bene. (Se ti assicuri contro malattia, incendio, ecc. e alla fine tutto va bene, non significa che avevi sbagliato ad assicurarti)


----------



## sacchino (17 Ottobre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> E allora come scelgo? Sulla base delle mie personali previsioni sul futuro e buona fortuna!
> Io ho scelto il tasso fisso, perché sulla base dell'esperienza del passato immagino che in trenta anni i tassi saliranno di parecchio.
> Altri pensano che i tassi resteranno bassi ai livelli attuali per decenni.
> Il mercato è la sintesi di queste opinioni: i tassi cresceranno un po' ma non tanto



Ci vediamo fra trent'anni.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Ottobre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ci vediamo fra trent'anni.



Cioè? secondo te tra 30 anni lo stipendio medio sarà ancora di 1300 euro?


----------



## sacchino (17 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cioè? secondo te tra 30 anni lo stipendio medio sarà ancora di 1300 euro?



Proviamo a ribaltare la situazione: seconto te le banche ti fanno un tasso fisso per 30 anni senza avere una altissima possibilità di guadagno?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Ottobre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ribaltare la situazione: seconto te le banche ti fanno un tasso fisso per 30 anni senza avere una altissima possibilità di guadagno?



Non lo so, dal 1960 al 2000 non hanno fatto prestiti a tasso fisso per 40 anni?


----------

